# December 2010 Photo Contest - Our GSDs in Creative Lighting



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

[I don't see why a moderator is required to start a new thread. Perhaps there's some logic there, but I don't see it. I'll just create this since the month is almost over already. Mods can delete this if they like (though if they can delete it- then surely they could have created it themselves)]


December's theme: "Our GSDs in Creative Lighting" 

This is what December's winner had to say about this month’s theme; “A lot of time the photos that people really go "wow" at are ones that have interesting lighting. I want to see our shepherds in pics with that special light. I want to see sunrises/sunsets, unique light sources (ie. single lamp, fire, computer screen), silhouettes, etc.” 

So give us your best "creative lighting" shots and enter your favorite picture of your GSD friends. 

How to post pictures: How to post pictures on this site

Good luck everyone and please read the rules before submitting your photo! Thanks.

*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)
1. Only ONE picture per member allowed.
2. No pictures bigger than 800x600 allowed.
3. It has to be a picture YOU took, not a professional one.
4. The photo contest is for GSDs only, no pictures of non-GSDs allowed. It is ok for other non-gsd animals to show in the picture as long as there is a GSD present.
5. No comments allowed in the contest thread. If you want to comment about the pictures, please post in the comments thread.
6. The winner gets to choose the next month's theme. 
7. No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lighting them up.
8. We will delete all pictures that are not visable and have not been fixed at the time posting is over and voting begins.
9. You have from the first of the month to the end of the third week to enter your picture. The last week of the month will be for voting.*


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Christmas tree lighting


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

*Gretchen*

Gretchen stepped into view while I was taking photos of the interesting lighting in the pasture completing the image perfectly.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## JakeR (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Just bigger...*



Crookedcreekranch said:


> Gretchen stepped into view while I was taking photos of the interesting lighting in the pasture completing the image perfectly.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)




----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Gees, did everyone here take a lesson in photography? These are all great.


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

krisk


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Schatzi09 (Sep 10, 2010)

Rei said:


>


 This is a breathtaking Photo. Nice work!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

*Jake*

Here's mine...


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## al9981 (Nov 23, 2010)

Here is my boy! Bosco


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

al9981 said:


> Here is my boy! Bosco


Sorry al9981. Since the poll for December is closed, the contest thread itself should be as well. A mod just hasn't done it yet. Please join in the fun via the January thread though!


----------

